# Another option for those that don't want to wear a pack



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The BackBottle = Hydration Pack + Bottle ? BackBottle.com

I agree that this looks promising...bottles in your jersey pocket work fine but can be hard to get in/out..this looks like it solves that.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice! I hate the heat camelhumps hold on your back, I hate fighting bottles in and outta cages and I can't easily get a bottle back into a jersey pocket. Perfect solution.


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

It's an interesting idea, but it seems like it'd be annoying that you can't just set your water bottle down on a flat surface.


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

Not enough for a tall can. NO THANKS


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Order 4 for $30, free shipping. Won't ship till May, pre-mass production right now. I don't care, willing to gamble on a "outside-the-box" thinking inventor.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Innovation has to begin somewhere.


----------

